# proftpb problem... not detecting ip address

## KallDrexx

I emerged proftpd and it installed, and this is what happened:

```

root@KallNet root # /etc/init.d/proftpd start

 * Starting proftpd...

KallNet - Fatal: unable to determine IP address of `KallNet'.             [ !! ]

```

I put in all the config files Bind and my ipaddress, even treid giving the proftp usergroup root access... any ideas?

--KallDrexx

----------

## klieber

Didja check the ProFTPD FAQ?

specifically, this question?

--kurt

----------

## KallDrexx

I didnt' see that, I missed the FAQ, thanks..

my question is, how would I fix it?  it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The hosting machine has a poorly configured hostname setup to the point where the resolver library cannot determine the IP from the name. Solutions include, fixing the DNS for the domain, fixing the hostname, fixing the /etc/hosts file. Which one works for you will largely depend on your OS and exactly what is wrong.
> 
> 

 

My hostname is just kallnet,  would this be fixed by using my kalldrexx.shacknet.nu as the hostname?

--KallDrexx

----------

## klieber

What does your /etc/hosts file look like?

--kurt

----------

## KallDrexx

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

```

that's it... should i put in my ip address then kallnet at the end or what?

--KallDrexx

----------

## Nitro

 *KallDrexx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> ...

 

Yeah, update it to read 

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

<your ip>      kallnet
```

Then, test it by doing something simple like pinging yourself.

----------

## KallDrexx

thanks man it seems to work (proftpd idnd't complain)

--KallDrexx

----------

